# free parking just outside Florence



## Lee11 (Aug 8, 2011)

This is a great site and I see you have mentioned four free parking sites just outside Florence:
PIAZZALE MICHELANGELO
PONTE A GREVE
FIRENZE CERTOSA
GALLUZZO
I would appreciate it if anybody who lives in Florence or has been there recently can update me as to:
1.whether these are all functional (and whether there are others aswell or instead)
2. are they open late? (ie we plan to arrive in Florence on a Monday evening around 6-8pm) 
3. can we leave the car for over 24 hours until Wednesday afternoon? 
4. do the buses into Florence run in the evenings?  
Thanks so much in advance,
Lee


----------



## Lourdes (Aug 13, 2011)

Ciao Lee11,

The free parking areas you mention do not have closing hours so you won't have problems with heading there late. I think the one you'll find most convenient is the one in Piazzale Michelangelo although I wouldn't leave the car there for over 24 hours. To leave overnight, I'd go for the one in Ponte a Greve lot since it is well connected with the tram into downtown Florence. Buses and the tram do run in the evenings. Check buses that take you downtown on the page with the info on the parking lots (Where to Park in Florence, Italy? Map & List of Parking in Florence, Free and Paid Parking Lots) and then go to ATAF net to check the schedules for each line. The tram operates from 5am to midnight with trains every 9-10 minutes in August (every 5-11 min in September, depending on time of day).

Hope this info is useful!!


----------



## Poddiohead (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Lourdes,

AWESOME SITE. NEVER MET ANYONE WHO KNOWS SO MUCH ABOUT PARKING! QUESTION: IS galluzzo a safe place to leave a car for two nites?  We won't have anything in the car at all. Thx!


----------



## Lourdes (Sep 3, 2012)

Ciao Poddiohead!

Well, we try to be informed so that we can answer all of the questions posed on here, they are pretty varied! 

Yes, I'd definitely consider the parking lot at Galluzzo safe enough to leave the car for two nights - just make sure to check signs around that say if there are days when the adjoining streets get cleaned because generally on those nights, the area has to be empty to allow for street cleaning. You don't want to leave the car on one of those nights!


----------



## Poddiohead (Sep 4, 2012)

Lourdes said:


> Ciao Poddiohead!
> 
> Well, we try to be informed so that we can answer all of the questions posed on here, they are pretty varied!
> 
> Yes, I'd definitely consider the parking lot at Galluzzo safe enough to leave the car for two nights - just make sure to check signs around that say if there are days when the adjoining streets get cleaned because generally on those nights, the area has to be empty to allow for street cleaning. You don't want to leave the car on one of those nights!



You really do know everything. I will check for that too, but if I do leave it there, maybe I get a free car wash as well?


----------



## bransgore.susan (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks you very much for your help. It's the second time i am visiting Florence and I'm sure I'll have a wonderful time in this wonderful city!! thank you very much!!!


----------



## welladjusted1 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Parking In Florence*

I know this is last minute question but due to the rain in Italy right now our plans have been changed. We are driving to a place near Arezzo from Venice on Saturday March 30 (today) and instead of detouring to San Marino we would like to stop in Florence. However, we will have all of our luggage in the car and was wondering what our best, easiest and safest parking options are. I don't mind paying a little more since we will likely only be there about 4 hours. When we return another day we will take the train in from Arezzo since that seems easier although there are 5 of us so if you suggest driving from near Arezzo instead we would consider that if it is more cost effective and not too much trouble. I obviously don't want to make the mistake of driving into the restricted areas. Thanks so much.


----------



## Lourdes (Mar 30, 2013)

*Stay away from center....*

.... but with luggage in the car stay where there's lots of people: piazzale Michelangelo and park closest to the center of the piazza where there are people and booths, that way your car isn't hidden or in a far corner. Lay luggage down in back seat foot area just so it isn't super visible and I think you'll do fine! 

Enjoy Florence today, weather isn't great at all but it's normal for the season unfortunately!


----------



## teap (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello!
I'm also here to thank this site for all the great tips!
I'm planning to reach Florence by car from Panicale (Umbria) and visit the city during the 1st of May. Now, I would normally avoid driving on a national holiday, but my schedule is tight and I'd like to try... Question: would all the free parkings outside the city be full because of all the local tourists?
I really like the idea of PONTE A GREVE parking, since it's near a tram station, but do you think I'd have any chance to park there on May 1?
Any other advice is also welcome!


----------



## Lourdes (Apr 22, 2013)

*driving and parking on May1st should be alright*

Ciao Teap and welcome to the forum!

May 1st is a holiday and, if the weather is nice, many people will spend their day off outdoors... but since it is a Wednesday, it is unlikely they will go very far. Many will work on Thursday and Friday. 
All shops will be closed (not restaurants, people do need to eat ;-) ) so you will have no problems at all in getting parking at Ponte a Greve parking lot (since it belongs to a shopping center and it will be closed).
If you feel like it, you could drive closer to Florence - if you're here  just for the day, you could attempt to park in Piazzale Michelangelo or  on the streets below the piazzale. Turnover is pretty fast, so you'll  find something even if it is full, just wait a little and you'll see  someone leaving.
I also don't think driving on that day should be particularly bad, as long as you set out early enough you'll just encounter those others who are also driving out for the day..... now if May 1st landed on a Thursday, it would be a different matter as lot of people would just take a 4 day long weekend holiday .


----------



## teap (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: driving and parking on May1st should be alright*

Hi Lourdes, thank you so much for the reply!
Piazzale Michelangelo is very tempting because of the view we can get of the city, I guess I just felt safer relying on trams than buses. Do you think we'll have a chance there on that day? We're probably not going to arrive in Florence very early, but definitely before 11am. I was looking at bus timetables on the ataf site and it looks like they call it Piazzale Michelangiolo? Since I'll be using a gps, what's the correct address I should input on the device? Same question if I decide to go for Ponte a Greve: what address should I use to get there?


----------



## Lourdes (Apr 22, 2013)

*either works well!*

You should be fine getting into town by 11am - you're closer at the Piazzale, that is why I was suggesting it but either is good.
The Ponte a Greve shopping center (Coop, Media World are just some the shops) is on Viuzzo delle Case Nuove, Ponte a Greve, Florence.
For the Piazzale, just "Piazzale Michelangelo" should take you to the right spot. It is right above the city, you don't actually need to take a bus to get down.... just follow the path that takes you the river below the piazzale, it takes you less than 15 minutes to then be in the center. It is all downhill. Maybe on the way back you want to catch a bus, follow the map on here
http://www.visitflorence.com/florence-monuments/piazzale-michelangelo.html
that shows where the bus stops are along the river to go back up.


----------



## teap (Apr 22, 2013)

I just figured I'd have to chance to find parking on that day, haha.
Thank you so much for your replies, you're a life saver!


----------



## JanPeter74 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello,

I just found this great forum and thread. I also have a few questions about parking in Florence.

We'll be staying a few weeks in Montepulciano (by car) during August (hot and busy period, I know) and plan to do a day trip to Florence. We have two small kids (6 and 3 years old) but do not want to miss the opportunity to see at least the highlights of Florence. Because of the kids, we are of course somewhat limited in both time and in the distance we can cover by foot. Due to travel time from Montepulciano I already ruled out going by train as it seems to take too much time to get there from Montepulciano and back in the afternoon.

So my first impression is to make an early start, go by car and try to park at Piazzale Michelangelo.
1. Till what time (approximately) would it be possible to find a parking spot during August?
2. Are there any closeby alternatives, such as side streets, if we simply cannot find a parking space here?
3. Is it doable to walk to and fro the city center with our kids (we will probably bring a buggy for the youngest, unless it is all stairs and steps)?
4. Would taking a taxi back from the Duomo to Piazzale M. be an option. We are not really the taxi-type of people, but in this case I considered it a nice back-up plan...

Thanks in advance for your help/feedback.

Jan Peter


----------



## Lourdes (Apr 23, 2013)

*parking below Piazzale Michelangelo*

You're very welcome teap, glad to help!

Ciao JanPeter74 - the parking at the Piazzale is free and will most certainly be full... but as most people stop to look out, take pictures and then leave, there is high turnaround. You can park a little bit outside of the Piazzale along the boulevard, you'll see there are cars along the street between the spaces between the trees that line the street... so you can wait around near the Piazzale for a space or park in these spots close to the piazzale.

Also if you head below the piazzale, there are parking spaces along via dei Bastioni, try there as well since that gets you closer to the center (also further from the panoramic view but you are halfway either way).

It is doable to do it with the kids and with a buggy - from the piazzale there is a ramp along the side that faces the river (as well as stairs to one side, skip those).... and then as you head down, there are both paths with stairs and others with plain ramps... you can also follow the street, as it is less steep to use witha  buggy. If you park below the piazzale along via dei Bastioni, even easier as there is just one ramp to reach the tower and Arno river.

And definitely keep the taxi option if at the end of your day you are tired and don't want to head back up the hill. There is a taxi stand behind the Duomo on the corner with via proconsolo as well as the left side of Palazzo Vecchio as you face the palace (down that side street).

A day trip is definitely doable - let's hope for warm but not too much days in August ;-). This past year was particularly warm, so I'm hoping it alternates this summer LOL!


----------



## JanPeter74 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you Lourdes, for your extensive reply.

Great to have such expert knowledge available. Really useful info. Thanks a million!

However, I do have more question. Since my previous post, another bold plan came to mind which is to spend some extra money and make it a two day trip by booking a cheap hotel room in the center for 1 night. This would make our visit much more relaxed. If we do so, would you suggest driving into the city with our own car. I understood that when you book a hotel room, the hotel can pass on your licence plate number so that you can enter the ZTL, or would it be better to take the train instead. (I am not so keen on leaving my (foreign) car unattended overnight at a trainstation)

Cheers,
Jan Peter


----------



## Lourdes (Apr 24, 2013)

*in Florence with car: stay outside of the ZTL!*

You're very welcome Jan!

I think the idea to stay in Florence for the night is actually a great one, that way you can spend the day a bit more relaxed knowing you have time to see what you want and not have to hurry back to meet a specific timetable.

As for the car: I think I'd still suggest leaving it at the train station in Poggibonsi (a very quiet town overall, the outskirts have a lot of factories and warehouses but it is small) and taking the bus in rather than having to deal on where to park (and pay just to park) your car in Florence. Because, despite being allowed to arrive all the way into the ZTL if your hotel is in the center, the permit is only for limited time and dropping off baggage. You then have to exit the center and go park your car, then return back to your hotel. There are car lots around the ZTL area precisely for this matter, cost is around 20 euros per night. To just have it parked? You won't use it while in Florence so I'd avoid it..... UNLESS you stay right around the center's perimeter and stay at a place with parking!  Center is within walking distance (if you walked from one end to the other across, it literally takes 30-45 minutes to cross the center, depending on how fast you walk).

Here are some suggestions for that:
Hotel Principe
Villa Antea
Palagetto B&B

Hope these suggestions are useful!


----------



## JanPeter74 (May 31, 2013)

A bit of a late response from my side, but thank you Lourdes for your feedback.

Jan Peter


----------



## Lourdes (May 31, 2013)

**

you're very welcome Jan! do let us know how things turn out in August  
know you'll have a great time any way you decide to do things


----------



## aj53 (Aug 6, 2013)

*parking in August*

Hi Lourdes & everyone else!

I'm new to the forum but have been reading with interest about parking options & particularly piazzale Michelangelo.

We will be visiting Florence for a day trip sometime between Thurs 15th & Monday 19th August, coming from San gigimano area, and will have a young child with us.

Toying between the idea of driving & parking at p.Michelangelo (for the view in particular) or getting the train in.

I'm wondering what time would I need to get to p.Michelangelo to ensure getting a parking space on these dates & whether any of the days mentioned would be better/quieter than others?

Thanks in advance for any advice you can give!

Cheers


----------



## Lourdes (Aug 7, 2013)

Any of those days will be ok but remember that August 15th is a national holiday, which will mean lots of things are closed everywhere. 
Just know that the Uffizi, Accademia and other museums in Florence are actually open, so coming in to Florence on that day might actually work out well if you don't want to spend the day at "home" at your B&B or apartment relaxing by the pool .
I think it will be a quiet day because if it continues to be this warm, lots of people will take long weekends because of the holiday (or the entire week off) and leave Florence toward the seaside and beaches. So you'll find less people in town - expect to find more visitors like you than locals ;-)

*Piazzale Michelangelo* would be a great place to park for your day trip, and walk down into the center. The spots there are almost always full.... BUT people are constantly stopping just for the view and then taking off --- just have a little bit of patience and wait for someone to free up a space or head back along the viale michelangelo and park along the street. 

You can get more tips for parking here:
http://www.visitflorence.com/florence-maps/parking-lots-in-florence.html

Hope this helps!!


----------



## aj53 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Lourdes!

Would it be easier to park on the streets with it being a bank holiday?

How early in the morning would you have to arrive for there to be plenty of spaces in p.Michelangelo or is it full 24/7?


----------



## Lourdes (Aug 9, 2013)

actually since it is a bank holiday, if you find street parking anywhere feel free to park there, I am pretty sure holidays, like sundays, parking is free! ;-) just stay out of the ZTL area!


----------



## Lulu (Oct 19, 2013)

*Parking in Florence*

Hi,

I know you have answered many questions about parking in Florence and I am sorry to trouble you with the similar question again. I have read many posts about free and paid parking that you wrote and questions from other people but I feel safe if I can double confirm with you again.

I will be traveling by car in Italy and will be driving from South into Florence. I have booked a hotel near Piazza di Signoria which I believe is a traffic restrict area. 

I have sent inquiry to the hotel about parking. There is one near the hotel which costs 25 euros per day which I am willing to pay. The problem is we won't know the plate number until the day we get the car (11/14). Our check in day is 11/24. Do you think this is enough for the hotel owner/police to process car number to remove on the list?

If the parking near the hotel or the plate number thing fails, which paid parking which is not in the traffic restrict zone, will be the easiest one to access to the hotel and how? I am looking at Sansovino parking but I can't find the tram map and not sure whether this is easy to access to my hotel. Since my family and I will have three heavy suitcases, I would appreciate it if you can tell me the parking where it goes to my hotel in one ride. Thank you very much.


----------



## Lourdes (Oct 22, 2013)

Ciao lulu (that's my nickname in spanish ) Not a problem, always happy to help with these types of questions!

I can confirm that Piazza della Signoria is definitely in the limited traffic area.

As far as the parking goes, you shouldn't have any problems with having enough time to send the license plate to the hotel. Just send them an email, tell them you are arriving on that day and that's your license plate number so that they will communicate it to the police and you'll have permission to enter the center and head to the hotel to drop off luggage and then on to the garage. 
Giving them the license plate ahead of time just gives them more time to do the communication - most actually do it on the day of arrival, and work to cancel the fine rather than preventing it, so you should be fine. Just make sure to remind them when you check-in that you sent the license plate, in case they need to recheck that they've done the communication.

If you want to leave the car outside of the ZTL area, the best one for you would be the parking lots at Piazza Beccaria/Sant'Ambrogio (they are 2 separate lots) since there are two small buses that depart from Piazza Beccaria and head toward the center. Bus C2 stops on Via Condotta, just 1 block to the north of from Piazza della Signoria, while bus C3 stops right before Ponte Vecchio, right by the Uffizi Gallery so also 1 block to the south of Piazza della Signoria. Both would be the best choice for you to park and then get to the hotel, if you don't want to drive in....

Just so that everyone knows, the Sansovino lot is perfect, with the tram stop right in front of the parking lot.... but it takes you the SMN train station. So for others, it might be better if they are close to the SMN train station.... but in your case, it is still a 10 min walk to Piazza della Signoria and with luggage I think the other lots in Beccaria are better. So it all depends on where people are heading!


----------



## vita2009vita (Apr 6, 2014)

*Parking in Florence*

Hi, 
My girlfriend and I are planing to do a trip around Tuscany by cycling. We will came to Florence by car. Does anybody knows a good parking spot for 5 days (safe and cheep - free is an option  )? Sunnday till friday...     
It can be somewhere around Florence as well. 

Thank you all for recommednations! 

Grega and Tina


----------



## brendt (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Lourdes,

Thanks for your excellent summary of parking options in Florence. I'd appreciate your help with some questions:


 It looks as if Piazzale Michelangelo can be a difficult option at some times of year. How busy would you expect it to be (i.e. how difficult to find a parking) during the evening in early May?
 The next best option seems to be at the COOP supermarket off Viale Nenni. Since it's a store parking lot, do you know if one can park there overnight without problems from the management? Also. my reading of the tram schedule is that the tram into Florence runs at intervals of about 6 to 10 minutes, ending just after midnight. Does that seem correct to you?
 How significant is the risk of theft (from the car, or of the car itself) for overnight parking in either of these locations?

Brendt


----------



## Lourdes (Apr 14, 2014)

Ciao brendt,

Glad you're finding the information useful. My recommendations for May would be to head to the Piazzale and see if you find space, depending on the time you might find it busy or in any case find something relatively quickly (turnover is fast, many go see the view, leave in 15-20 min).
If you don't find anything there, then I'd also look below the Piazzale. The easiest way is to head down the Viale Michelangelo toward Piazza Ferrucci and at the stoplight turn left on to Via dei Bastioni. You might find street parking there. Remember that street parking you can park on is marked with BLUE lines (the white lines are for residents, don't park there). These are FREE between 8pm and 8am so if you're looking just for parking at night, you can look for parking closer to where you might be staying. Street parking, and overnight parking at the COOP is fine, just don't leave suitcases or anything that might call unnecessary attention to the car. If you park at the COOP, feel free to leave it closer to the store rather than far away.
Yes, you're reading the tram schedule correctly!


----------



## brendt (Apr 16, 2014)

Lourdes said:


> Glad you're finding the information useful. My recommendations for May would be to head to the Piazzale
> ...
> Yes, you're reading the tram schedule correctly!



Thanks Lourdes, much appreciated.

Brendt


----------



## Aga (Apr 2, 2015)

*park in Piazzale Michelangelo*

Hello,
we are going to visit Florence soon in April, but I have just heard that they closed the park in Piazzale Michelangelo and that this place is no longer accesible ? I would be very grateful if someone can confirm that or I'm just wrong....
thank you very much for your help,
best regards from Kraków, Poland
Aga


----------



## Lourdes (Apr 3, 2015)

Ciao Aga,

There are plans to close the piazza as a parking lot (by next year), but for now, it is still there - so you can definitely try to find parking there while you are in Florence!


----------



## Aga (Apr 3, 2015)

Ciao Lourdes,
Thank you very much for your help and good news 

best regards,
Aga


----------



## mtw (May 4, 2015)

*Free parking*

Hi Lourdes and everyone,
we will be in Florence for 2 nights on May 27th-29th. We will be staying Loggia Fiorentina on Via San Gallo.
I think it's in ZTL, yes? So we would like to find free parking for those two days.
I think we have few options:
- Piazzale Michelangelo (which is overcrowded and not recommended to leave at night)
- COOP supermarket off Viale Nenni.
- Parking lot neat Arcipresi tram stop.
- COOP supermarket on Viale Talenti.

What would be the best choice for us?
Thank you!


----------



## ghart (May 8, 2015)

*Will be driving in from Munich*

Hi Lourdes, we will need to park outside the ZTL nearest to Via Dei Fossi.  Please help!  We will be staying in an apartment for three days and we have someone with us with limited mobility.  We know we will probably get a cab to drive us in but I'm having trouble deciding which lot is best.  You are very knowledgeable and I trust your advice.

Thank you so much,


----------



## Lourdes (May 8, 2015)

Via dei Fossi is definitely in the ZTL area and thus you can't reach it. I am assuming you will park the car while you are in Florence and not using it, so need safe parking lot.

The closest lots I'd recommend - take a look at the map at the top of the page here
http://www.visitflorence.com/florence-maps/parking-lots-in-florence.html -
are:
- Porta al Prato - it is right by the Leopolda station so there are the minibuses C2 and C3 that leave from here and head across town along the Arno river, offering another option for you instead of taxis.
- Sansovino - costs a bit less per day - and is right along the T1 tram line that takes you into the SMN train station. Walk from there to Via dei Fossi is not far but you can also catch bus 6, 11 or 12 from the station for a few stops to take you to via dei fossi. The buses are all in that ring area in front of the station.

Enjoy Florence!


----------



## karthiks (Jul 9, 2015)

*Parking near Ponte Vecchio*

I am staying at a hotel near Ponte Vecchio with my parents for two nights. I was wondering which is the closest parking spot? 

I am currently considering the Sansovino one. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Lourdes (Jul 9, 2015)

The Sansovino is a good choice, as is the one at Porta al Prato (a little closer).


----------



## jotavi (Jul 31, 2015)

*Questions on parking hired cars*

Hello.
First of all, thank you for all the amazing information you provide.
I am visiting Florence in August. We are are a group of five and have already rented an apartment for 11 days at via del Moro.
Apart from visiting Florence for several days, we have decided to visit the nearby cities by train: Siena, Pisa, Lucca and Arezzo can be reached more or less easily. However, after reading and more reading, we have just found out that we have to hire a car to visit places that cannot be reached by train, like San Gimignano, Montepulciano and so on, that clearly deserve a visit. So we are hiring a car for three days.
However, after reading about ZTL and considering the risks of the car being damaged (excess insurance to pay, oh oh), we are looking for a way to minimize the risks of fines and car being damaged somehow.
So we are thinking about several different possibilities:

Finding a car rental service outside ZTL that can be reached easily (go and back) from our apartment. 
A plan B would be a car rental service that allows returning the car outside ZTL (for instance, Florence airport). I believe that ZTL cameras control access, not exiting. Is it right? In this case we will have to take a transportation from airport to SMN, that seems possible.
Apparently, car rental services close too early to return the car in the same day (except those located at the airport). So we would need to find a cheap parking outside ZTL that allows us to reach via del Moro after parking (by tram, bus or -would be great- on foot). What would you do?
I know this is a complex question. I am just writing to you in case there is an obvious answer. As we are five we need to calculate if the price of five tickets would be silly to spend.
Any help would be highly appreciated.
Best regards and thank you in advance.


----------



## jotavi (Aug 4, 2015)

*Sansovino parking...or Hertz?*

Hello.
I have read carefully the forum and have found that Sansovino parking would be optimal. However, I am a bit confused. Looking for a car rental service I have found that Sansovino 53 is EXACTLY the Hertz  address.  I have managed to find it at Google Street View. Is it right? Is the parking related somehow with Hertz?
However, another searches seem to show that Sansovino 53 is "Parknet", but I cannot find it at Google Street View where your map indicates. It has no website so I cannot book ahead. Does anybody know if it is possible? In fact, do I need to do it or there will be plenty of free space?
Thanks to anybody that could answer me.
  -Javier.


----------



## Lourdes (Aug 5, 2015)

Jotavi:

Please read this:
http://www.visitflorence.com/florence-car-rental/

You are really close to the Borgo di Ognissanti area where there are many car rental agencies so it would make sense to rent from there.

You are also very close to the SMN train station, easy walking distance.

So my suggestion would be to rent from there, and if you rent for several days, to park (take a look at the map at the top: http://www.visitflorence.com/florence-maps/parking-lots-in-florence.html) at either the Coop parking off Viale Nenni (free) or the Sansovino one (paid) - both are very close to tram stops that take you to SMN so would be easy to get back to your apartment.


----------



## jotavi (Aug 5, 2015)

*Two more questions*

Thanks for your answer, Lourdes.
After reading your posts, I decided to hire at Sansovino because Borgo di Ognissanti is in ZTL, isn't it? So if I pick the car there, then I will have to enter the ZTL to return the car. It would be a justified entering, but I do not want to face risk of being fined, if rental car service does not notify authorities. As the idea would be hiring for three days and returning every evening to Florence, when car rental offices are already closed, I think it is more important to find a suitable parking. And following your suggestions, Sansovino parking seems great. Anyway, as I will have to reach the parking from the apartment those three mornings, it is not a big difference going to Sansovino one more day, the day I hire the car. In fact, if I hire and park in Sansovino it would be easier to return the car. Am I mad?
I have two questions regarding this, it would be great if you could answer me them:
1. According to their web sites, the Sansovino parking address is EXACTLY the same (Vía del Sansovino, 53) than the Sansovino Hertz office seems to have. Do you know if this is true? Do they share the same space? I have managed to find the Hertz office using Google Street View, but I have been unable to find the parking, unless they are together. Believe me, I have even written to the parking company with the questions (a friend has helped me to translate it into italian) "do you share space with Hertz?" and "Do you think I could find free space easily? Can I book ahead?". They have answered but, amazingly, they have not answered my main question.  They just have told me this:l' auto la puo' lasciare in sosta il tempo che vuole (€. 12.00 ogni 24 H ), non importa prenotare,nessuna agevolazione con Hertz posto tranquillo, il numero civico e' il 53.​
2. Is it safe to go from the parking to our apartment on foot? I mean at night, around 21:00 or maybe 22:00. Google Maps states it would be a 25 minutes walk, that it not too much, but I am worried about it being dangerous somehow. If we have to get the tram it would absolutely ok, it is just wondering if we could save some money. 
Thanks in advance. I write looong and boring messages because I want you to have all the relevant information in case you are so kind to reply. Sorry!


----------



## Lourdes (Aug 6, 2015)

Ciao again!

Sorry, I had missed the questions on Sansovino - yes, the Hertz agency is RIGHT next to the parking lot. There are just 2 different driveways in, the first is the lot, the next is Hertz. 
This is the site for the lot: http://www.scaf.fi.it/sansovino.html
No need to book ahead, there are 190 spaces so think you will be fine in finding parking.

It does make sense to rent from there, if you also park there at night  When you go to rent you can scope the place out!

You can walk back to the apartment at night, no worries about safety - most of Florence is very safe and there is always people around. I would just avoid going into dark alleys or side streets that are not well lit.

You could also rent from an agency in Borgo Ognissanti - going out the first day no problems as the car is already in... park at Sansovino, return the car the last day and MAKE sure the license plate is communicated to the authorities. They often do it as process to check the car back in, unless there are problems with the system. 
BUT overall, it just seem simpler to rent from Hertz!


----------



## jotavi (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks a lot!
See you in Firenze! (maybe)


----------



## A_G (Aug 29, 2015)

*Where to stay for a night outdise of Florence*

Hi,

My girlfriend and I are planning to visit Florence at the begging of September.
As i understood we should leave our rental car outside of Florence. We thought of place called Galluzzo,
and take a bus from there to the city. What are the working hours of local transpiration from Florence back to Galluzzo. Another question is where should we stay for a night - in  Florence or Galluzzo ?

Thank you in advance,
AG


----------



## foten21 (May 22, 2017)

Hi everybody from Greece

We are visiting florence with motorcycles
on 1/6/17 and i need to ask about parking
How safe is to park in public road?
Are moto stealing a big problem there?
Any suggestion for safe and guarded parking places?
How about the prices for paid parking?
Our apartment is in 
Via Rubaconte da Mandello
so we need something nearby
thanks a lot


----------

